# Titulo de acceso a módulos de grado superior



## commandofoka

Hola! 

Por favor ayudadme traducir: "  Titulo de acceso a módulos de grado superior" al inglés. Gracias de antemano!


----------



## k-in-sc

What does this have to do with  ...!?!
Really, something like that is impossible to translate without context!


----------



## wanpi

I believe this has to do with "Education".

My try: " Access degree to units or modules of advanced studies"

Saludos


----------



## commandofoka

It is related to education, as wanpi has guessed. I am just trying to help my Spanish friend translate his CV, however none of the languages is my mother tongue which makes it all a lot more difficult... :S Thank you for your help! 

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

According to Google, you have the distinction of being the only person ever to have posted the phrase "Título de acceso a módulos de grado superior" on the Internet.
That's the good news!
The bad news is nobody is going to know what it means, even if you translate it ... :-S


----------



## wanpi

Well, I have to disagree. 
It might not appear in Google with the exact words and if you do a bit more of reseach you will realize that this is a graduate degree (titulo de grado) and that following the acquisition of this "titulo de acceso" one can pursue a post-graduate degree (Master or Doctorate).

Since I don't know exactly the curriculum of the person in question, I can only speculate that either he/she is a graduate (completed 4 years of university studies, that is equivalent to a Bachelor's degree) and this gives him/her the access to enroll in superior studies (Master or Doctorate)

It could also mean that he/she just finished high school certificate and has pass the access examination known in Spain as PAU (prueba de acceso a la universidad) and that is mandatory in order to pursue studies in University.

Maybe commandofoka will clarify if his friend wants to go to University and have passed the PAU, or his friend has already completed 4 years at University and wants to pursue a Master or a Doctorate.


----------



## k-in-sc

So are you saying you can't tell either what kind of credential this person has that qualifies them for what level of further study?
Whew, for a minute there I thought it was just me ... 
XD


----------



## wanpi

The credential is called "Titulo de grado". You might want to google it....


----------



## k-in-sc

So "Título de grado" = "Título de acceso ..."?


----------



## wanpi

Titulo de grado que da acceso a estudios superiores.


----------

